# "Smartorstoopid" Test



## Larryh86GT (Jun 2, 2010)

This is VERY FAST , so be prepared. You only have 8 seconds for each question. 

Give it a try. Kinda of fun.



http://www.flashbynight.com/test/


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 2, 2010)

guess I'm smart...though I didn't think a 19 would be a high score. I want a diploma or a button...boo.


----------



## Mud (Jun 2, 2010)

24! The more times you take it the easier it becomes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Mud said:


> 24! The more times you take it the easier it becomes.



yup. i went from 14 to 28 LOL


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

first time 23.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 2, 2010)

We had fun with this at work today and beat up the low scorer.


----------



## Mud (Jun 2, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> first time 23.



Whatever! My first try was 22.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 2, 2010)

I scored a 27, but I admit I guessed at some of them. Could be I'm a good guesser. They always say that when you don't know the answer to a multiple choice question, pick C.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Lon, did you see my Sketer Pee label?


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 3, 2010)

19....it says smart but im bot sure when compaired to yalls scores LOL


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 3, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> 19....it says smart but im bot sure when compaired to yalls scores LOL



Ah, they're a bunch of cheaters anyway...ha ha. Took it once. I just couldn't believe the ones I got correct!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 3, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Hey Lon, did you see my Sketer Pee label?



Yes, very nice. That's one ominous lookin' Skeeter!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 3, 2010)

I scored a 22.


----------

